# Wago e!cockpit Bild einfügen??



## chefe07 (13 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein normales jpg oder png in die Visu einfügen kann??

Besen Dank schon i voraus.


----------



## Otwin (14 Januar 2017)

Klar, :grin:

Mit der rechten Maustaste in der Programmstruktur auf Application klicken und eine "Bildersammlung" einfügen.
In dieser können nun die Bilder importiert werden.
Ist dies geschehen, können sie im Visu-Editor rechts unter ImagePool ausgewählt werden.

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## chefe07 (16 Januar 2017)

Hallo Otwin,

Besten Dank für deine Hilfe, Ich war schon am verzweifeln.
Nochmals Danke.

Gruss
chefe07


----------

